# chilie  fatty



## miamirick (Dec 20, 2009)

since it's freezing here in Miami  (67) this morning, i decided to have some leftover chile in a nice fattie while i watch the dolphins


----------



## miamirick (Dec 20, 2009)

thats sage sausage with some chile, jalapenos, onions and jalapeno cheese


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks mighty tasty - wish I was there but 67 is way too cold LOL 
72 here right now


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 20, 2009)

Both of you can kiss my frost bitten butt.  67 and 72, you poor suckers.  Come up here for a visit and join the land of the pasty white people where we won't let our skin see daylight til maybe April for fear of it being frozen off.

LOL  Hope you both know that was said with tounge firmly planted in cheek.







Oh, nice looking fattie by the way


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks good!We are at 30 right now with snow on the ground!Can't wait to see what it looks like when finished.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh come on Jay - that sounds like frozen grapes to me!! 
What you need to do is bring your frozen butt to CA where it is warm 
We drive an hour to go to the snow here LOL


----------



## miamirick (Dec 20, 2009)

here it is pulled and sliced


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 21, 2009)

The Dude Abides;405080 said:
			
		

> Both of you can kiss my frost bitten butt. 67 and 72, you poor suckers. Come up here for a visit and join the land of the pasty white people where we won't let our skin see daylight til maybe April for fear of it being frozen off.
> 
> Yeah,Duder,you tell 'em!!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks and sounds delicious.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But why would you have chili in a place that the temp is 67º , That is cold climate comfort food...


----------



## chubbs (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Fattty, and here in NY we warmed up to 25 and made it out of the single digits.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Great lookin smoke Rick -


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 21, 2009)

Great looking food!  All of these fatties sure are looking good to me.

It was 51 and sunny this weekend, had on shorts, flip flops and a sleeveless t-shirt.  I thought summer was back.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard dolphins were good to eat but they were called something else on the menu- Mahi Mahi?


----------



## miamirick (Dec 21, 2009)

chainsaw, yesterday they weren't very good to eat, (or watch) how can you come back from 21 down in the fourth quarter and not win in overtime, some motivation is obviously lacking,  or is it because Ricky can't hold the ball and keeps dropping it, or is it that our #1 receiver Ginn can't catch a ball, but he sure is fast?  Anyway i guess i'll shift to the Mahi-Mahi season since the dolphin season is over.


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice looking chili fatty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

Man those look great and tastey too I like that filling you choose with the chili. Now that sounds good and warming for a nice and cool day you guys are having there.


----------



## st barnard (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow,  that thing looks a little spicy hot.  But,  it does look good.  Never thought about putting chili in one.  May have to try that.


----------



## got14u (Dec 21, 2009)

Fattie looks great...but how did you survive that in such COLD weather ...lol...thew other week my high was 0 degrees


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I missed the game (blackout), just jealous 'cause we have ANOTHER winter storm coming, but not like my bros in Iowa 15 foot drifts...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I used to wear Marino's jersey number, sorry to change the subject-great fattie! Older folks ramble...


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope you guys are dressed for those temps, I don't know how you do it, remember to put on extra layers of clothes to stay warm


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah Gore-Tex flip-flops


----------

